# the cusp of a car revolution, vast disruption in how we live & work



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

For decades, technological breakthroughs born or nurtured in Silicon Valley - the semiconductor, the personal computer, the Internet and smartphones - have led to sweeping changes in the global economy, as well as in society and the culture. Today, the advent of self-driving vehicles portends an equally vast disruption in how we live and work, and the Bay Area is the engine driving that change.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/drivingthefuture/


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Another millennial pipe dream, looking forward to technology that will steal their jobs. (But at least they can dick with their phones while they ride to their next job interview)


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Another millennial pipe dream, looking forward to technology that will steal their jobs. (But at least they can dick with their phones while they ride to their next job interview)


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


>


Let me guess... you look forward to self driving cars because driving is hard?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Let me guess... you look forward to self driving cars because driving is hard?


No, however
I don't subscribe to Neophobia
Nor tired old generalities, intolerance & fears.

I welcome new technologies, change
and keep an open mind

If u don't, you're just the old guy chasing kids off the lawn.
The joke of the neighborhood


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Has there ever been so much hype for a new product in the history of the world??!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Has there ever been so much hype for a new product in the history of the world??!!










*Jimmy Dean Chocolate Chip Pancake-wrapped Sausage On A Stick*​


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Has there ever been so much hype for a new product in the history of the world??!!


sdc's are all talk, no cock


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> sdc's are all talk, no cock


There's a saying my mother used in England. I guess the equivalent here is "all hat and no cattle". But hers was "all mouth and trousers."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *Jimmy Dean Chocolate Chip Pancake-wrapped Sausage On A Stick*​


So you got nothing again?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> So you got nothing again?


No, Pancakes & sausage with chocolate chips lasted 2 days in stores
be4 pulled and discontinued.


----------

